# Gamer Maus



## Zerberus1 (12. April 2011)

Hallo Leute,

will mir in naher Zukunft ne neue Maus zum zökern gönnen und brauch mal ein bischen support. Ich habe aktuell die Logitech Performance Mouse MX im Einsatz. Die Maus ist auch geil mit guter Ergonomie und Zusatztasten aber zum Zocken ist sie nicht so pralle.... Hatte auch mal die Razer Diamondback....... aber die ist in die ewigen Hardwaregründe eingegangen. Also...... was würdet ihr empfehlen. Auf jeden Fall soll sie kabelgebunden sein und entsprechend gute Ergonomie haben das man nach längeren spielen auch noch die Hand normal bewegen kann..... Habe mir schonmal die G500 von Logitech angeschaut ... ich weiß aber nicht ob die ergonomisch so zu empfehlen ist....... (optisch haut sie mich auf jeden Fall nicht vom Hocker!)

Vielleicht hat jemand ein paar gute Tips für mich...................... Ich finde auf Anhieb auf jeden Fall keine Testberichte im Netz.

Ich danke euch schonmal im Voraus.. 

Bis dann

Zerbeus


----------



## gh0st76 (12. April 2011)

Caseking.de » Gaming » Mäuse » Mäuse - Mionix » Mionix NAOS 5000 Gaming Mouse

Ist eine richtig gute Maus. Klasse Sensor und von der Ausstattung her auch gut. Soll wohl auch richtig gut in der Hand liegen.


----------



## s|n|s (12. April 2011)

Mehr als 50,-€ für eine Maus? Wer es braucht...
Habe jetzt die hier: Zowie EC1. Klasse Maus!

Razer hat bei mir auch lange gute Dienste geleistet. Finde nur gerade keine günstige. Die Deathadder wäre mir auch zu teuer mit 60€.

Die MX500 und MX518 sind gerade günstig zu kaufen für unter 40,-€.


----------



## gh0st76 (12. April 2011)

s|n|s schrieb:


> Mehr als 50,-€ für eine Maus? Wer es braucht...


 
Ich hab für meine Xai bei Release auch 80 Euro bezahlt. Wenn man was sucht, dann findet man die Mionix auch günstiger.


----------



## Zerberus1 (12. April 2011)

s|n|s schrieb:


> Mehr als 50,-€ für eine Maus? Wer es braucht...
> Habe jetzt die hier: Zowie EC1. Klasse Maus!
> 
> Razer hat bei mir auch lange gute Dienste geleistet. Finde nur gerade keine günstige. Die Deathadder wäre mir auch zu teuer mit 60€.
> ...




60 € wären schon drin... vielleicht auch ein bischen mehr........ evtl. sollte die Maus auch mit optionalen Gewichten sein.... habe aber damit keine Erfahrung. Bringt das was oder ist das Müll?! Kennt jemand die Logitech G9x oder die G700....?! Die sehen ganz nett aus aber ob sie auch gut sind....?! Welche Razer würdet ihr empfehlen..... optisch sehen sie ja fast alle gleich aus....... irgendwie, oder?!


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (12. April 2011)

Gewichte?
Okay, habe seit letzten August ne Logitech G500, meine erste Gamermaus.
Das mit den Gewichten is zwar nice aber nicht wirklich nötig, finde ich.
Der Bewegungswiderstand ändert sich eh mit der Zeit durch Verschmutzung der Gleiter und des Untergrundes, nach deren Reinigung rutscht sie dann (gefühlt) wieder fast nach Gefälle des Tisches


----------



## gh0st76 (12. April 2011)

Die G700 hab ich auch hier. Die ist aber Kabellos. Die kann man auch mit Kabel betreiben was ich aber nicht empfehlen würde. Dafür ist das zu starr. Von Razer ist eigentlich nur die DeathAdder empfehlenswert.


----------



## Zerberus1 (12. April 2011)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Die G700 hab ich auch hier. Die ist aber Kabellos. Die kann man auch mit Kabel betreiben was ich aber nicht empfehlen würde. Dafür ist das zu starr. Von Razer ist eigentlich nur die DeathAdder empfehlenswert.


 
Das mit dem Kabel habe ich bei meiner Performance MX auch. Geht wirklich nur zum laden..... Aber wie ist die G700 Maus denn so. ..... habe gelesen dass die Akkulaufzeit nicht so pralle ist aber da kann man ja nen besseren holen als den Serienakku.......
und wieso findest du nur die DeathAdder gut/ empfehlenswert von Razer?!

Danke für die Hilfe

Gruß
Zerberus


----------



## cann0nf0dder (12. April 2011)

hab die g700, komme ca 2 tage hin bevor der akku wieder geladen werden muss, das entspricht ca 8 - 10 std nutzung, ersatzakkus sind da von vorteil  (nutze aber eher gaming einstellung was abtastrate und polling etc... betrifft, also nix mit energiesparen und so)
abgesehen davon bin ich sehr zufrieden mit der maus, bis auf die akkuleistung nen guter ersatz für meine doch extremst in die jahre gekommene mx1000 (deren akku immer noch 3-5 mal so lange hält wie bei der g700)


----------



## gh0st76 (12. April 2011)

Die G700 ist eine gute Maus. Der Sensor ist gut, liegt auch gut in der Hand. Von der Verarbeitung her kann man sich auch nicht beschweren. 

Weil die DeathAdder einen Optischen Sensor verbaut hat. Der einzig gute Sensor den Razer verbaut. Die Twin - Eye Dinger die in Mamba, Imperator, Lachesis und Co zum Einsatz kommen sind einfach nur schlecht. Zu nervös, zu ungenau.


----------



## Zerberus1 (12. April 2011)

ok... ich danke dir...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. April 2011)

Ich könnte dir noch die TTesports black gaming Mouse empfehlen!
Wenn du mit einer Seitentaste auskommst ist sie Top!


----------



## moe (12. April 2011)

Die G500 kann ich dir uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Ich finde auch, dass die Gewichte viel bringen. Es macht bei langem zocken durchaus nen Unterschied, ob man da 1,7g mehr drin hat oder nicht. Ich hab auch lange gebraucht, um das perfekte Setup zu finden. Wenn dir die optisch nicht gefällt, dann ist die aber schon mal raus.
Wie wärs mit ner MX518?

Wenn du n bisschen mehr ausgeben willst, dann kannst du auch zur Steelseries Xai greifen.

Auf jeden Fall aber mal vorher bei MM oder Saturn oder so ein paar Mäuse anfassen, evtl auch fragen, ob du probezocken kannst.


----------



## mae1cum77 (12. April 2011)

Bei dem Preis kann ich die G9x wärmstens empfehlen.
MfG


----------



## MajorLukasxD (12. April 2011)

kann dir nur die Logitech MX518 bestens empfehlen, zum zocken die beste maus die ich je hatte, und auch die günstigste... O.ö


----------



## Zerberus1 (12. April 2011)

hat auch jemand Erfahrung mit der Roccat Kone+......


----------



## TheReal (13. April 2011)

Die Roccat Kone+ ist erste Güte. Sie liegt perfekt in der Hand, hat einen sehr guten Treiber, bei dem man nahezu alles einstellen kann. Außerdem gleitet sie sehr gut und wirkt keineswegs klapprig oder so. Eigentlich eine Traummaus. ABER, nach allem was man so liest ist die Maus (Andere Produkte von Roccat übrigens auch) extrem minderwertig gebaut, so dass bei etlichen Leuten entweder das Mausrad oder der Laser nach wenigen Monaten kaputt gehen sollen. Leider sehr schade, ich finde das Teil nämlich echt schick schick.


----------



## mae1cum77 (13. April 2011)

Nach den ganzen Forumbeiträgen zum Thema Hardareverschleiß und Treiberproblemen kann man die Kone+ nur eingeschränkt empfehlen.


----------



## Zerberus1 (13. April 2011)

Vielen Dank an euch..... hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Razer Imperator?!


----------



## Per4mance (13. April 2011)

hab selber die G9x und bin zufrieden. muss man halt wissen ob man ne ergo-maus will oder was symetrisches flaches.


----------



## TheReal (13. April 2011)

Ganz vergessen; ich werfe mal die SideWinder X8 in den Raum. Habe selber eine und bin ganz zufrieden damit. Sollte man aber unbedingt mal in die Hand nehmen, da sie eher eine ungewöhnliche Form hat.


----------



## mae1cum77 (13. April 2011)

TheReal schrieb:


> Ganz vergessen; ich werfe mal die SideWinder X8 in den Raum. Habe selber eine und bin ganz zufrieden damit. Sollte man aber unbedingt mal in die Hand nehmen, da sie eher eine ungewöhnliche Form hat.


Letzteres haut hin finde die Daumentasten bei der ein No-Go. War einer der Gründe damals für meine G9.
MfG


----------



## Zerberus1 (13. April 2011)

Areos schrieb:


> hab selber die G9x und bin zufrieden. muss man halt wissen ob man ne ergo-maus will oder was symetrisches flaches.


 
Ist die Maus nicht etwas klein?! Habe sie selber noch nicht in der Hand gehabt aber bis jetzt hatte ich immer recht große Mäuse.... Razer Diamondback, Microsoft Habu und die Logitech Performance MX..... ich liebäugele ein wenig mit der G700 aber sie ist schon etwas teuer...... Razer fand ich eigentlich auch gut von der Ergonomie...... Finde es irgendwie sehr schwierig.......


----------



## mae1cum77 (13. April 2011)

Bei der G9x sind 2 Schalen dabei, eine voluminöse und eine flachere. Ich mag die flache, ist auf Dauer sehr angenehm fürs Handgelenk, Ist für mich der einzige Minuspunkt am Design der MX518/G500/G700.


----------



## Per4mance (13. April 2011)

also ich hab keine kleinen hände eher normal-groß und bei mir gehts wunderbar mit der g9x. gibt da ja 2 griffschalen, ich hab die schmale kleine.

anonsten falls die die G700 zu teuer is nimm halt die G500.welche auch gut sein soll is die Steelseries Xai. mit kabel is die maus auch leichter


----------



## s|n|s (13. April 2011)

Zerberus1 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an euch..... hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Razer Imperator?!



Speziell zu der Maus kann ich Nichts sagen, ausser, dass ich sie von Anfassen her sehr angenehm finde. Meine Razer Krait hat 3 Jahre lang gehalten, dann gab die linke Maustaste auf und fing an rumzuspinnen. Habe letztens noch eine Razer-Maus für 70,-€ gekauft und da lohnt sich jeder €. Bei der Qualität gibt es bei Razer-Mäusen ganz klar ein 

Für Shooter reicht aber eine 3-Tasten-Maus, weil fürs Aiming alles andere Stört. Da kann man die Imperator nehmen. Reichen tut auch die Abyssus, die ist aber etwas klein. Dafür unschlagbar günstig. Bei mir bei Shootern die Zowie EC1. Für Taktik die Razer.

Was wolltest du noch damit spielen?


----------



## KaitoKid (13. April 2011)

Ich kann die Roccat Kova [+] sehr empfehlen! Schöne Maus, tolle Ergonomie, spackt nicht rum...
Sie ist auch preislich finde ich, völlig im Rahmen.


----------



## Zerberus1 (13. April 2011)

s|n|s schrieb:


> Speziell zu der Maus kann ich Nichts sagen, ausser, dass ich sie von Anfassen her sehr angenehm finde. Meine Razer Krait hat 3 Jahre lang gehalten, dann gab die linke Maustaste auf und fing an rumzuspinnen. Habe letztens noch eine Razer-Maus für 70,-€ gekauft und da lohnt sich jeder €. Bei der Qualität gibt es bei Razer-Mäusen ganz klar ein
> 
> Für Shooter reicht aber eine 3-Tasten-Maus, weil fürs Aiming alles andere Stört. Da kann man die Imperator nehmen. Reichen tut auch die Abyssus, die ist aber etwas klein. Dafür unschlagbar günstig. Bei mir bei Shootern die Zowie EC1. Für Taktik die Razer.
> 
> Was wolltest du noch damit spielen?


 

Ich spiele Black Ops und Call of Duty Modern Warefare und freue mich auch schon auf Battlefield 3.... aber das dauert ja noch ein wenig..... Spiele auch mal Mafia II .... Welche Razer hast du dir denn geholt für 70 Euronen....?!


----------



## Cyberratchet (13. April 2011)

Kann jemand eine Empfehlung für eine *Gaming-Bluetooth*-Maus abgeben? Mit einer MagicMouse spielt es sich unterwegs schlecht .. .


----------



## Zerberus1 (13. April 2011)

Cyberratchet schrieb:


> Kann jemand eine Empfehlung für eine *Gaming-Bluetooth*-Maus abgeben? Mit einer MagicMouse spielt es sich unterwegs schlecht .. .


 
Ich weiß ja nicht was du ausgeben willst aber die Logitech G700 soll nicht schlecht sein.... bin auch auf der Suche nach der richtigen Maus und liebäugele ein wenig mit der G700 aber ich bin mir noch nicht sicher welche für mich die beste ist.....

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=463375193&pf_rd_i=301128


----------



## Cyberratchet (13. April 2011)

Das ist leider schonwieder so eine Maus mit Infrarotempfänger . Die Maus werde ich mir im Sommer kaufen um mit meinem neuen MacBook Pro das ein oder andere Spiel zu spielen und für die Maus will ich keinen wertvollen USB Port opfern, deswegen will ich eine mit Bluetooth^^. Irgendwie scheint es leider keine große Auswahl an BT-Mäusen zu geben, die Razer Orochi sieht bis jetzt am besten aus.


----------



## s|n|s (14. April 2011)

Zerberus1 schrieb:


> Ich spiele Black Ops und Call of Duty Modern Warefare und freue mich auch schon auf Battlefield 3.... aber das dauert ja noch ein wenig..... Spiele auch mal Mafia II


 
Das sind alles Shooter. Ich würde Dir eine 3-Tasten-Maus empfehlen. links Schießen, rechts Zoom/Anvisieren. Der Rest der Funktionen kommt auf die Tastatur. WASD zum bewegen und alles restliche drumherum. F zum Springen, Leertaste Ducken usw. Mehr Tasten als 2/3 auf der Maus stören meiner Meinung nur beim Aiming. Bin aber auch alter CS1.6 Zocker, Da musste das Aiming schon stimmen. Battlefield 3 wird auf jeden gekauft 



Zerberus1 schrieb:


> Welche Razer hast du dir denn geholt für 70 Euronen....?!


Die hier
Ist aber absolut nix für Shooter und ein absolutes Monster. Auch was den Preis angeht. Ist für MMOs.

Wenn Ich heute für Shooter eine Maus kaufen würde, dann die Deathadder. Denn ich habe große Hände. Die Abyssus für kleine Hände. Gibt es beide auch für Linkshänder. Mehr als 3500dpi braucht eh kein Mensch. Ich zocke immer mit 1500.

Die Zowie EC1 habe ich geschenkt bekommen. Ich geb sie für nix in der Welt wieder her. Die muss man mir aus meinen toten kalten Händen reissen  Die ist schön groß. Man kann mit einem kleinen Knopf unten drunter zwischen den dpi umschalten, mitten im Spiel, obwohl ich sowieso alles mit 1500 zocke. Und die Verarbeitung ist klasse. Ausserdem ist Sie billiger als die Deathadder mit 3500dpi, die ich eh nicht will. Die Deathadder kann man aber per Treiber runterschalten in der Sensibilität.

Unterschied bei Deathadder und Abyssus ist noch, es sind Infrarot-Mäuse. Warum jeder Laser will ist mir auch ein Rätsel.

EDIT: Die 2 kleinen Tasten auf der Razer Mamba, die ganz links in die linke Maustaste eingelassen sind, sind auf meiner Razer auch. Wenn man viele Tasten will: Die Tasten kann man meines Erachtens nicht mitrechnen. Da ranzukommen ist so unbequem, dass es nur für Sachen reicht, die man nur sehr selten braucht, also so maximal einmal alle paar Minuten, das geht.


----------



## Zerberus1 (14. April 2011)

Die Mamba ist aber schon mächtig teuer....... da war Razer aber großzügig zu sich.....und die Naga sieht aus, als könnte man mit ihr auch telefonieren .... Brauchst du so viele Tasten?!


----------



## Andi2008 (14. April 2011)

Hallo,

hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Mionix NAOS 5000?

Gruß

Andi


----------



## Game Junkie (14. April 2011)

Ich würde dir die Logitech G500 empfehlen. Habe sie auch und ich finde sie richtig gut. Der Laser ist auch gut 5700 DPI, 1000 Signale in der Sekunde (Abtastrate) Beschleunigung bis 30 G. Die Maus ist groß, liegt gut in der Hand. Und sonst habe ich gehört das die Roccat Kone+ gut ist.


----------



## gh0st76 (16. April 2011)

Zerberus1 schrieb:


> und die Naga sieht aus, als könnte man mit ihr auch telefonieren .... Brauchst du so viele Tasten?!


 
Klar kann man mit der Naga auch Telefonieren. Mit der Epic sogar ohne Kabel.


----------



## Obihamster (16. April 2011)

Also ich könnte dir die Razer Naga empfehlen, hatte sie jetzt ein gutes halbes Jahr im Einsatz und nach einer eingewöhnungsphase ist sie echt super zu bedienen und sehr gut einzustellen. 
Habe mir jetzt die WoW Maus von Steelseries zugelegt (ja WoW Zocker  ) aber bin noch nicht ganz so zufrieden damit (muß mich aber halt erst umgewöhnen).


----------



## Orka45 (16. April 2011)

Die G500 ist auch ne gute Maus. Falls es nicht unbedingt eine Drahtlose sein muss. Du solltest allerdings mal in den nächsten Blödmarkt gehen und dir die Mäuse dort anschauen. Wenn sie dir nicht gut in der Hand liegt, ist sie eine schlechte wahl.
Das einzige, was mich an meiner G500 stört ist dass das mausrad zu leicht den Tastendruck Mausrad nach links auslöst. Den hab ich deshalb deaktiviert.


----------



## S!lent dob (16. April 2011)

Das ihr alle soviel Taler für ne Maus berappen wollt:
Kova [+]
Review dazu
Meine Meinung: Für das Geld ein genitales Gerät, würde sie immer wieder nehmen.


----------



## gh0st76 (17. April 2011)

Andi2008 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Mionix NAOS 5000?
> 
> ...


 
Mit der macht man nichts verkehrt. Liegt gut in der Hand, hat einen guten Sensor und die Ausstattung ist auch nicht übel.


----------



## Andi2008 (17. April 2011)

Danke.


----------



## koxbox (18. April 2011)

Game Junkie schrieb:


> Und sonst habe ich gehört das die Roccat Kone+ gut ist.


 
Gehört hab ich sowas auch.
Ebenfalls hab ich gehört, dass sie in 16,7 milionen Farben leuchtet (was dafür sorgt dass du ein fantastische Lichtshow unter deiner Hand "erlebst") und ihr Mausrad anscheinend genauso milionenfach kaputtgeht.


----------



## gh0st76 (18. April 2011)

koxbox schrieb:


> Gehört hab ich sowas auch.
> Ebenfalls hab ich gehört, dass sie in 16,7 milionen Farben leuchtet und ihr Mausrad anscheinend genauso milionenfach kaputtgeht.


 
Und nochmal. 

Ich hab gehört E10 ist nicht so schlimm für den Motor. Na dann Tank ich den Dreck mal. Aber mal im ernst. Roccat ist einer der übelsten Hersteller für Hardware. Deswegen springt der Support von denen auch sofort wenn man die anschreibt.


----------



## netheral (21. April 2011)

Da hier einige die Kova+ empfohlen haben: Wie lässt die sich so greifen? Hat da jemand Erfahrungen mit der Intelli 1.1 bzw. Xai? Greift sie sich ähnlich? Bzw. lässt sie einen gesunden Grip zu? Ich bin Lowsenser und hätte Probleme mit einer Maus, die schnell aus der Hand rutscht.
Was mich auf den Bildern etwas verunsichert ist die an einigen Teilen sehr eckig wirkende Form.
Derzeit tendiere ich zu der Maus, da ich mit der Xai derzeit einige gehäufte Probleme habe und mich wohl darum von ihr verabschieden werde. Das Teil ist an sich die perfekte Maus, nur die Macken, die in dem Teil stecken, sind wenn man Pech hat enorm störend im Alltagsbetrieb.
Wenn die Kova vom Feeling auch nur ähnlich wäre, würde ich gegen meine "Prinzipien" verstoßen und das Leucht-UFO kaufen.

Was nur abschrecken würde wären die Berichte zur Qualität der Kone. Irgendwo frage ich mich, ob man das auch auf die Kova übertragen kann. Hat jemand das Teil und kann berichten? Wäre sehr nett. 

Eine alternative wäre noch die Razer Imperator, die mir auch recht gut passt. Aber da die einen sehr hektischen Sensor haben soll, bin ich da unsicher. Weiss jemand, ob der Sensor der gleiche wie in der Naga ist? Die hat nämlich meine Freundin, da könnte ich vielleicht mal testen, wie sie so reagiert. Die Maus passt mir übrigens wie ein Handschuh. Aber gerade da liegt der Haken, denn wenn ich mit einer Maus in eine feste Position "gedrängt" werde, ist es zwar kurze Zeit unheimlich bequem, die Hand einfach auf der Maus ruhen zu lassen. In schnellen Gefechten stört es mich. Darum finde ich die Xai so genial von der Form her. Ich kann sie mit den Fingerspitzen sehr genau steuern, kann aber auch meine Hand ablegen und sehr entspannt mit ihr umgehen.

Danke schönmal. 

Grüße
netheral, der derzeit von den 500 verschiedenen Modellen etwas erschlagen wird


----------



## mae1cum77 (21. April 2011)

@netheral


gh0st76 schrieb:


> Weil die DeathAdder einen Optischen Sensor verbaut hat. Der einzig gute Sensor den Razer verbaut. Die Twin - Eye Dinger die in Mamba, Imperator, Lachesis und Co zum Einsatz kommen sind einfach nur schlecht. Zu nervös, zu ungenau.


Gab es schon eine Meinung zu hier im Thread.


----------



## S!lent dob (21. April 2011)

Das Leucht-UFO gehabe kann man bei der Kova abschalten. Die Oberfläche ist herlich stumpf, kein rutschen und das eckige Design stört nicht, im Gegenteil: Das Mausrad ist vom "fühlen" her das beste das ich je hatte. Für meine recht großen Hände müste sie nur 1cm breiter sein, dann wäre sie perfekt, aber störend ist das nicht .


----------



## netheral (21. April 2011)

Danke.  Klingt doch schonmal gut. Vielleicht die für mich perfekte Maus. Einfach das Geleuchte abschalten, mich über einen laut div. Reviews tollen Sensor mit eh mehr als genug DPI freuen und ein herrlich symmetrisches Design genießen, bei dem man die Maus immer gut im Griff hat.
Vor allem da ich eh immer auf dpi (cpi) Werten unter 2000 arbeite. Ich denke es wird wieder auf die guten alten 1600 dpi hinauslaufen. 

Ich bestelle sie wohl gleich direkt. Bei einem namenhaften Anbieter, bei dem ich notfalls das Teil auch zurück schicken kann, wenn es sich nicht gut greift.

Spricht ja nichts dagegen, Roccat mal eine Chance zu geben. Auch wenn es halt alles stark Designlastig ausfällt, was bei mir böse Assoziationen an meine Razer Diamontback heraufbeschwört, die dank neg. Beschleunigung, Problemen mit dem Mausrad nach 3 Tagen den Weg in die RMA finden durfte. Irgendwie assoziiere ich mit diesen Designwundern immer, dass da irgend etwas drunter gelitten hat. Hoffentlich werde ich dieses Mal vom Gegenteil überzeugt.

Schade eigentlich, dass ich die Xai einmotten muss. Aber ich bin nicht mehr bereit, die Maus vor jedem Boot aus dem Port zu ziehen, zumal ich atm. mein I/O Panel nicht angeschlossen habe und das auch erst passiert, wenn mein eigentliches Case gemoddet ist. So wird es jedes Mal zu einem Kletterakt. Zudem kann man mit dem Doppelklick-Bug eine Menge an unbeabsichtigen Aktionen starten. Laut einem Review hier sind ja bei der Kova auch hochwertige Kontakte verbaut. Werden bei der Xai wohl auch sein, ist insgesamt vielleicht wirklich ein Montagsmodell. Aber bei über 60 Euro möchte ich das Risiko nicht wieder haben.


----------



## koxbox (21. April 2011)

netheral schrieb:


> Schade eigentlich, dass ich die Xai einmotten muss. Aber ich bin nicht mehr bereit, die Maus vor jedem Boot aus dem Port zu ziehen, zumal ich atm. mein I/O Panel nicht angeschlossen habe und das auch erst passiert, wenn mein eigentliches Case gemoddet ist. So wird es jedes Mal zu einem Kletterakt. Zudem kann man mit dem Doppelklick-Bug eine Menge an unbeabsichtigen Aktionen starten. Laut einem Review hier sind ja bei der Kova auch hochwertige Kontakte verbaut. Werden bei der Xai wohl auch sein, ist insgesamt vielleicht wirklich ein Montagsmodell. Aber bei über 60 Euro möchte ich das Risiko nicht wieder haben.


 
Die Zowie EC2 Pro sehr erwähnenswert, wenn du schon die XAI vom Bootbug abgesehen mochtest. Die wird mMn viel zu sehr unterschätzt... bzw unbeachtet


----------



## Dommerle (21. April 2011)

Ich habe jetzt seit ca. 2 Monaten eine Logitech G9x und ich muss sagen die Maus ist einfach nur der Hammer! Super Sitz, tolles Tuning mit den Gewichten und super Software. Ich hatte bisher noch keine Laser-Fehler, also dass der Cursor rumhüpft und auch sonst ist sie absolut pflegeleicht!
Hinzu kommt die top Verarbeitung, was die Maus zu einer absoluten Empfehlung macht.


----------



## gh0st76 (21. April 2011)

koxbox schrieb:


> Die Zowie EC2 Pro sehr erwähnenswert, wenn du schon die XAI vom Bootbug abgesehen mochtest. Die wird mMn viel zu sehr unterschätzt... bzw unbeachtet


 

Stimmt. Die Zowies sind auch gut. Zu der Kova. Ich weiß nicht ob das bei der + immer noch ist, aber bei der alten waren die CPI nur interpoliert. Der Sensor konnte wohl maximal 1600 CPI und wurde auf das doppelte hochgeprügelt. Wie das bei der neuen ist weiß ich nicht.


----------



## netheral (23. April 2011)

Möchte kurz ein paar Takte für Kova+ loslassen.

Ich habe sie heute bekommen und am Dienstag geht sie wieder zurück: Ein Mausrad, das selbst entscheidet, ob es beim hoch oder runter rollen tatsächlich scrollt, oder es sein lässt, brauche ich nicht.  Mal sitzt jeder Rasterung und ich scrolle butterweich. Dann drehe ich 5 Mal das Mausrad herum und nichts geschieht... 
Dann zocke ich eine Runde CS mit dem Teil und komme nicht auf meine Primärwaffe. Und kommt sie dann mal endlich (Mausrad hoch bei mir), entscheidet das Mistding, ohne mein Zutun wieder nach unten, ergo zurück zur Pistole zu wechseln.

Roccat ist damit bei mir auch definitiv abgehakt. Testet überhaupt ein Hersteller die Geräte noch? Dazu hab ich wieder ne 1 cm Liftoff, obwohl überall ca. 3 mm stehen. 

Und warum habe immer ich das Glück, so gnadenlos in die ******* zu greifen und jedes mögliche Montagsmodell mitzunehmen? Erst ein Core i7 2600K, der für 4 Ghz 1,3 Vcore will, dann ein ein PCI-E Adapter, der durch falschbelegung und Kurzschluss fast meine GraKa röstet und jetzt die Kova+, die nicht einmal mehr richtig scrollen, dafür aber leuchten und pulsieren kann.  Hab' ich die Null gewählt oder warum passiert sowas?

Jetzt ist entweder die Logitech G9x oder die Zowie Maus dran... Ich traue mich mittlerweile schon gar nicht mehr, den Müll zurückzuschicken. Die halten mich doch bald bei Amazon für total irre und sperren mich. ^^


----------



## mae1cum77 (23. April 2011)

Mein Beileid! Allerdings höre ich das immer öfter in letzter Zeit, bei verschiedenen Roccat-Produkten...mehr Bling-Bling als Qualität. Die anderen beiden genannten sind da Welten besser. Basieren, wie ich erfuhr auf der selben Lasertechnologie, sind aber in der Verarbeitung besser. Kann von der G9 ja reden, hab´ sie grad in der Hand.
Montagsmodelle gibt es leider immer....


----------



## Hansaplast (23. April 2011)

Die G9 war bis vor 14 Tagen auch bei mir im Einsatz.
Äußerst handlich und gute Verarbeitung.

Gegen meine neue Cyborg rat 7 sieht sie aber keine Sonne,
das ist eine ganz andere Qualitätsstufe, die sich natürlich auch am Preis bemerkbar macht.


----------



## netheral (23. April 2011)

Hmmm, die wiederrum müsste man wohl unbedingt probegreifen. :/ Sowas fällt hier auf Kaff Kuhhausen leider flach. 

Ach es is doch ein Witz, fülle gerade das Rücksendungsformular von Amazon aus... Was bringt mir das Teil sonst? Roccat werde ich auf jeden Fall meiden...


----------



## gh0st76 (23. April 2011)

Hansaplast schrieb:


> Die G9 war bis vor 14 Tagen auch bei mir im Einsatz.
> Äußerst handlich und gute Verarbeitung.
> 
> Gegen meine neue Cyborg rat 7 sieht sie aber keine Sonne,
> das ist eine ganz andere Qualitätsstufe, die sich natürlich auch am Preis bemerkbar macht.


 

Da hast aber den guten Sensor der G9x gegen einen richtig schlechten getauscht. Der Twin - Eye. Ist einfach nur Schrott das Teil. Durfte den schon in mehreren Razer Mäusen testen. Der ist nichts gegen den Avago aus der G9x, G500/700 Xai und Co.

@mae1cum77

Die Zowie EC Reihe hat keinen Laser sondern einen Optischen Sensor. Der ist allerdings richtig gut und zuverlässig. Aber bei den ersten Zowie Mäusen gab es wohl einen Wheelbug wegen der Optischen Abtastung.

Edit: Sehe gerade das du ne G9 hattest. Ok. Da ist der Sensor der Rat minimal besser.


----------



## netheral (23. April 2011)

Hmm, hat die G500 wirklich den gleuchen Sensor wie die Xai? Meine Xai hat ca. 1 - 2 mm Liftoff und arbeitet einfach pornös von der Abtastung her. Wie schon tausend mal gesagt, wären Bootbug und Doppelklick-Problematik nicht: 

Aber die G500 war ja mal bei mir ein Reinfall. Klapperndes Mausrad (offensichtlich kein Defekt, im MM und Saturn hatten die Vorführgeräte das genau so, was ich aber damals auf den Umgang mit den Vorführgeräten schob) und 1,5 (!!!!!!!) cm (!!!!!!) Lift-Off. Dazu zappelte das Ding beim Anschauen schon auf dem Monitor.

Ich glaube ich sollte keine Mäuse mehr kaufen. Ich greife wohl wirklich durchgehend nur in die Montags-Kiste.  Wie lächerlich ich es gerade selber finde. Alles was ich kaufe ist Müll...  Das nächste Mal bitte ich jemanden, das Teil auf meine Adresse und Rechnung zu bestellen. Vielleicht bekomme ich dann ja mal etwas Funktionierendes...


----------



## gh0st76 (23. April 2011)

Ja. In der Xai, G500/700/9x, der Naos 5000 und einigen weiteren Mäusen ist der Avago 9500 verbaut. Allerdings immer mit anderen Featuresets. Bei der Xai wollte SteelSeries ja eine möglichst geringe LoD. Das haben die dann von Avago bekommen. Logitech wollte da wohl mehr CPI und hat dann mal 699 mehr bekommen. Aber die Xai ist echt extrem was die Liftoff Distance angeht. Da kommt höchstens noch die Zowie EC mit. Die hat eine minimal höhere. Bei den Twin - Eyes von Razer, den R.A.T. Dingern und noch einigen anderen Mäusen ist die LoD auch relativ gering. Dafür braucht der Sensor gerne mal nach dem anheben und den neu positionieren eine kleine Pause bevor er wieder den Untergrund abtastet. Deswegen ist der Sensor auch wirklich grottig. Genau wie die Laufruhe und Präzision von dem.

Bei der Xai ist die LoD übrigens genau 1mm. Also niedriger gehts echt nicht mehr. Aber kommt immer auf das Pad an. Bei schwarzen Pads hat die bei mir immer den einen mm eingehalten.


----------



## Schleifer (23. April 2011)

wenn du dich bis nächstes Wochenende noch nicht entschieden hast werf ich hier mal nen Bericht über die Roccat Kone [+] in den Raum. Entgegen der Meinungen hier hab ich mir die Maus vor 2 Stunden bestellt.
Da Lieferadresse mein Elternhaus ist (ich trau mich nicht ne 70Euro Maus ins Studentenwohnheim schicken zu lassen) werd ich erst nächstes Wochenende über Sinn bzw. Unsinn dieser Maus berichten können.


----------



## netheral (23. April 2011)

Ja, das muss man der Xai echt lassen. Ob es nun 1 oder 2 mm sind, das Teil ist von der Liftoff Bombe... Irgendwie möchte ich sie garnicht hergeben, aber der Doppelklickbug nervt halt doch sehr stark.
Gerade bin ich am Überlegen, ob ich die Xai doch in die RMA schicke. Komischerweise ist der Bootbug auch weg. oO

Das mag jetzt lachhaft klingen: Aber egal, was ich ausprobiere, ich lande immer wieder bei der Xai, egal was für Fehler sie haben mag.

Aber ich traue mich nicht, eine neue zu kaufen, da ja angeblich die Produktion "verbilligt" wurde.


----------



## Hansaplast (24. April 2011)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Edit: Sehe gerade das du ne G9 hattest. Ok. Da ist der Sensor der Rat minimal besser.



Welcher Sensor in welcher Maus drin steckt ist mir relativ egal.
Bei der rat schleift dank der wechselbaren Anbauteile meiner kleiner Finger nicht mehr über den Schreibtisch (siehe Anhang)
und das Scrollrad läuft wesentlich geräuschloser als in der g9.
Der schnelle dpi-Wechsel (Taste direkt vor dem Scrollrad) ist als heligunner in BFbc2 echt nützlich. 
Naja, für den laptop bleibt die g9 hier, der ist eh lauter als die Maus.


----------



## mae1cum77 (24. April 2011)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> @mae1cum77
> Die Zowie EC Reihe hat keinen Laser sondern einen Optischen Sensor. Der ist allerdings richtig gut und zuverlässig. Aber bei den ersten Zowie Mäusen gab es wohl einen Wheelbug wegen der Optischen Abtastung.
> 
> Edit: Sehe gerade das du ne G9 hattest. Ok. Da ist der Sensor der Rat minimal besser.


 
Ja!!!! Die ist mir aufgefallen, die "Rat" (zur Erinnerung: bin Werkzeugfetischist), und amtlich neidisch. Allerdings, würde mich in dem Zusammenhang ein persönlicher Test/Kommentar zu der Cyborg interessieren. F*** ist die der Hammer, optisch...


----------



## BautznerSnef (24. April 2011)

R.A.T. 7 - Futuristische Gamingmaus mit vielen Spielereien im Test - Eine Maus, sie alle zu verzcken (1/5) - TweakPC


----------



## gh0st76 (24. April 2011)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Ja!!!! Die ist mir aufgefallen, die "Rat" (zur Erinnerung: bin Werkzeugfetischist), und amtlich neidisch. Allerdings, würde mich in dem Zusammenhang ein persönlicher Test/Kommentar zu der Cyborg interessieren. F*** ist die der Hammer, optisch...


 

Problem ist, dass bei der Rat der typische Razer Sensor zum Einsatz kommt. Halt viel CPI aber dafür schlecht bei Präzision und laufruhe. Bei Lowsense kommt es gerne mal vor das der Sensor nach dem anheben und wieder aufsetzten erstmal eine Zeit nicht abtastet. Sowas ist bei einer "Gamingmaus" tödlich.


----------



## Hansaplast (24. April 2011)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Ja!!!! Die ist mir aufgefallen, die "Rat" (zur Erinnerung: bin Werkzeugfetischist), und amtlich neidisch. Allerdings, würde mich in dem Zusammenhang ein persönlicher Test/Kommentar zu der Cyborg interessieren. F*** ist die der Hammer, optisch...



Bitte sehr: Ich habe 1989 meine Ausbildung zum Werkzeugmacher erfolgreich bestanden.
Seit 12 Jahren arbeite ich beruflich als Grafiker und habe im Kreis Gleichgesinnter schon "einige" Eingabegeräte testen können.
Die hochqualitative Verarbeitung der rat hat selbst mich beeindruckt und das passiert mir in meinem Alter leider nicht mehr besonders oft.
Das Ding ist grob umschrieben ein satt aufliegender, gut durchdachter Präzisionsklumpen, der garantiert nicht kippelt 
und sich genau auf die eigenen Bedürfnisse (in meinem Fall ziemlich große Pfote) einrichten lässt.
Die zusätzlichen Gewichte habe ich gleich ausgebaut; das Teil ist auch so schwer genug.


----------



## Per4mance (24. April 2011)

wie is den die reinigung der maus? durch die vielen teile ecken und schlitze is das wohl aufwändiger oder? ansonsten kann ich mir vorstellen wenn man so ne maus mag is sie bestimmt nciht schlecht


----------



## COM48 (24. April 2011)

Areos schrieb:
			
		

> wie is den die reinigung der maus? durch die vielen teile ecken und schlitze is das wohl aufwändiger oder? ansonsten kann ich mir vorstellen wenn man so ne maus mag is sie bestimmt nciht schlecht



Es ist nur deswegen aufwändiger, weil man nahezu alles reinigen kann.  Bei anderen Mäusen würde die reinigung genauso lange dauern, wenn man alle Rillen reinigen könnte.


----------



## netheral (24. April 2011)

Ist hier jemand, der in letzter Zeit eine Xai gekauft hat und bestätigen kann, ob die Verarbeitung mittlerweile wirklich so für die Tonne ist, wie ich oft lesen kann?

Laut diveren Rezensionen auf Amazon und Geizhals hat die neue ein Display mit starkem Gelbstich, klappert sehr laut und hat ziemlich große und ungleichmäßige Spaltmaße. Ich komme um die Maus einfach nicht herum, aber der Doppelklick-Bug meiner nervt.

Oder kann man das Ding i-wie manuell reparieren? Dann wäre mir auch die Garantie Jacke. Ich glaube eh nicht, dass Steel was ersetzt bez. des Doppelklick-Bugs. :/


----------



## netheral (30. April 2011)

Ich hoffe es ist ok, wenn ich mit einem Doppelpost etwas hinzufüge:

Ich habe heute die Xai aufgeschraubt, da das ungewollte Doppelklicken einen Super-GAU bekommen hat, sprich: Fast eder Klick war ein Doppelklick.
Also todesmutig die Gleitstreifen entfernt (wenn man das vorsichtig macht, funktionieren die sogar noch super danach), das Teil aufgeschraubt und mich gefreut, dass die Maus ohne 100 ineinander verschachtelte Teile zu öffnen ist: Einfach die Haube ab, ein Kabel ziehen und schon hat man den Deckel inkl. den Maus- und Seitentasten in der Hand. Die Taster selber für die normalen klicks und das Mausrad sitzen komplett auf der Unterseite.

Und es hat sich in etwa das gleiche Problem wie bei Razer gezeigt: In der Maus drücken etwas breitere Plastikabsätze der Maustasten auf einen kleinen "Schalter". Und eben diese Plastikabsätze waren bei meiner Maus sehr stark eingekerbt durch die Benutzung der Maus. Hätte es da eine kleine Metallplatte (vllt 2x2 mm), wäre das Problem nie aufgetreten. Etwas frickelig für den Preis der Maus, denn leider sind diese Absätze in dem gleichen, recht "weichen" Material der Tasten.
Der Bug entstand wohl dadurch, dass der Kontakt nicht mehr 100 % geschlossen war, ergo ein Effekt ähnlich dem Wackelkontakt auftrat.

Was habe ich getan? Heißklebepistole ans Netz, einen Tropfen auf den Absatz, mit einem Cuttermesser glatt gestrichen, dass quasi das Loch gefüllt war - genau wie in einem Razer Reparatur Guide, den ich per Google gefunden habe: Artikel - Sonstige Artikel und Fun - Razer Doppelklick-Problem beheben
Die Teile sind nach bloßem Auge nahezu identisch, also dürfte der Tipp eigentlich immer auch bei einer Xai hinhauen.

Fazit: Ich klicke, klicke, klicke und klicke. Und nie springen Ordner versehentlich auf, die ich nur markieren möchte etc. Ich habe mir auf dem Desktop 3 verschiedene Verknüpfungen abgelegt und alle der Reihe nach mehrmals durchgeklickt, keine Datei öffnete sich. So muss das. Somit ist die Xai wieder im Rennen. Und wenn wieder das Streiken beginnt, weiss ich ja, wo ich ansetzen muss.

Vielleicht hilft übrigens auch das Anschleifen der Taste.

Möglicherweise hilft der Beitrag ja Leuten mit ähnlichen Problemen. 

Grüße
netheral


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. April 2011)

Ich hab seit 6 Monaten die Roccat Kone+ und die ist echt der Hammer, kann ich nur empfehlen.
Die liegt echt gut in der Hand, ist extrem präzise und die Tasten haben kein Spiel. 6000 DPI reichen auch locker.
Auch die sehr gute Verarbeitung und die anpassbare Beleuchtung sind klasse.


----------



## Zerberus1 (24. Mai 2011)

Abschließend noch mal eben meine Entscheidung. Habe mir die Logitech G500 gekauft...... für 40 € kann man da nichts falsch machen. Ist echt ne super Maus... man kann das Gewicht anpassen und sie hat nen guten Sensor. Das Handling ist auch sehr gut..... also Kaufempfehlung von mir.......

Gruß
Zerberus


----------



## mae1cum77 (24. Mai 2011)

Alles klar. Gute Wahl. Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Teil.
MfG


----------



## copi (24. Mai 2011)

@netheral:
thx für deinen lösungsansatz, habe mir direk gemerkt was ich machen muss wenns bei mir soweit ist!
habe eine xai seit sie draussen ist, aber trotz massivem dauerzocken noch kein problem.

vor einer woche hab ich mir eine zweite xai für die notdienste auf der arbeit bestellt,
was mir aufgefallen ist, das die verpackung sich geändert hat, an der maus selbst
kann ich aber keinen unterschied feststellen, spaltmasse ok, klickgeräusch und 
mausrad völlig normal, kann von verschlechterter qualität nichts feststellen.

naja die zeit wirds ans licht bringen, auf jeden fall danke für dein workaround,
das is nu echt nich zu viel arbeit für die beste maus der welt


----------



## Zerberus1 (27. Mai 2011)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Alles klar. Gute Wahl. Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Teil.
> MfG


 
Ja, vielen Dank... habe ich schon gehabt und werde ich weiter haben.. bin sehr zufrieden!

Gruß
Zerberus


----------

